# Какой Магнитно резонансный томограф лучше: открытый или закрытый



## Оксанаl (4 Фев 2008)

Подскажите, пожалуйста. Мне нужно сделать МРТ всего позвоночника (трех отделов). Центров в Москве много, но оборудование везде разное.  Есть Магнитно резонансный томограф где пациенту приходится находиться внутри "трубы" сканера, а есть "открытый". Что делать? Не искажает ли "открытый" МРТ качество получаемых изображений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2008)

Нет! aiwan


----------



## abelar (8 Фев 2008)

The Best!!!good


----------



## Mayka (11 Фев 2008)

А подскажите, где в Москве можно сделать МРТ в день обращения или на следующий?:


----------



## Ell (11 Фев 2008)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum6/thread528.html#post4503


----------



## Mayka (12 Фев 2008)

*МРТ с "железом" в позвоночнике*

Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли делать МРТ при наличии титановых пластин в позвоночнике? В Интернете  прочитала, что вроде бы это  является противопоказанием, что "железки" будут искажать сигнал. Но прозвонилась в одну клинику, побеседовала со специалистом, и он сказал, что никаких искажений не будет. В общем, я слегка в недоумении. Что предпочесть - МРТ или КТ?
Еще у меня везде просят направление врача. А выписка из стационара плюс рентгеновские снимки недельной давности никак не спасут гиганта мысли? Зачем еще и направление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2008)

*МРТ с "железом" в позвоночнике*

В направлении определяется что и где искать.


----------



## Ell (13 Фев 2008)

Давайте просто рассуждать логически:
магнит - железо.
какое железо?


----------



## Mayka (13 Фев 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> Давайте просто рассуждать логически:
> магнит - железо.
> какое железо?



Титановые пластины "Z-platc-2"
Доктор Ступин, я все равно не поняла, зачем нужно направление, ведь в выписке из стационара все написано, что со мной делали и как. А снимки показывают состояние дел на сегодняшний день. Через неделю мне идти на консультацию к нейрохирургу, хотелось бы предъявить еще и результаты МРТ, кроме снимков. Направления нет и не предвидится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2008)

Позвоните хирургу и поступите по его совету и что проходить и где делать томографический срез. Врач на томографе не определяет этого и может пропустить что-то важное.


----------

